# dont kill me for asking but i got a oldsmobile question and i know almost nothing bou



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok dont kill me yall but i got a oldsmobile question and i know almost nothing about theme has fare has what fits what and where to find info abotu theme. im a pontiac man but my uncle used to have a 67 olds 442 and he got rid of it years ago but i found a paper with the vin on it and im intrested in knowing if its still around. is thare phs service for oldsmobiels? a place were i can have the vin ran and get papers like i did from phs for my pontiac and the other question is is thare a way to trace the vin and see where it went after he sold it and maybe what happen to it or where it is?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try this Dan >> Olds FAQ -- Sources of Additional Information

No reason to kill ya its all good.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

any idea were id go to have a vin traced to find out where the car is?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

danthepontiacman said:


> any idea were id go to have a vin traced to find out where the car is?


Since you're taking about a car prior to the use of 17 digit VIN's, that's going to be tough unless there is some kind of Oldsmobile registry that kept track of them. Even if such a registry exists, it would stiil be a crap shoot since someone would have actually had to submit that particular cars' info for it to be there.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

what about the ms. state registration?


----------



## nswoody (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about your state, but shouldn't you be able to have the DMV run the VIN for you? If it has left the state, you might not be able to find it.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

In Utah we have this annoying process ran by the DMV that allows them to know if your car is insured or not. That's where I would look first. Not so sure if they would give you any info on the owner or not but at least you might be able to know where the car is at.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Due to Federal Privacy laws, NO ONE will tell you where a particular vehicle is anymore, or who owns it. I tracked down a Chevelle after 23 years by going to my local DMV and inquiring about it. It was still in my state and had a current license. That is all they would tell me. What the person there did offer was for me to write a note to the current owner and then they mailed it to them. I did hear back and saw the car again that year.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Police*

Now I know this is not supposed to be done and is against Police policy but if you happen to know a cop and he is a friend he may be able to get the info for you.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

In my younger days, the police I knew helped you out when they could. It was a two-way street. :cool

jmo


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well i aint tryign to hassle the person who may have it now but i would liek to know if its still around o if its in a junk yard or whatever


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

in my county i call up the sheriff and he asks if i am using this information illegally and he can usually tell me the owner, last address, last registered. they can probably get info for other states also but with the price of steel a couple years ago it is probably crushed and melted down.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

see thats what idk if it was in a junkyard then it proboly was but being a 442 if it was kept running it proboly is still around but idk


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe you can inquire at the DMV or an agency that can run a check on the VIN? Perhaps they can run a check of the VIN and see if it is registered? 
Sounds like a job for >> FLETCH. (Chevy Chase)


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a job for >> FLETCH.

Took me a minute.
Showing my age.



.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Fletch.???


----------

